# I'm looking for the top Neoflex print shops in the world......



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey fellow Neoflex owners and DTG'ers! Most of you know who I am, so we will skip the formalities.

Bottom line - I am working on a project and I need to know who the TOP Neoflex printers are, in the world.... Who has what it takes? For this specific project, I am looking for Neoflex owners with the following credentials:


TOP commitment to quality and service.
(2) Neoflex print units (one for dark garments and one for dual CMYK)
Automatic PT Machine

Specifically, I am looking for people who have had their machines for awhile and have a good level of comfort with them; you've gotta be confident that you know what the heck you are doing! If you are a Neoflex owner and think you fit the bill, shoot me a message! Tell me a little about your business, where you're located, etc. I will be putting out more info in the coming days, but right now I am trying to identify how wide our reach is.... For those of you who I have already spoken to privately, recently - just stay in touch and things will all work out great.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Good morning NeoFamily!
Justin, what's cooking? Sound like grande project. If anyone needs my help to join Justin's top secret X file Project let me in. While I have too many on my back
I kind a know what is in your pocket. Thank you Justin. If my guess is right that is on my bucket list.
Cheers! NeoFamily beers are on me always.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a printing network to me. I like your style Justin, always moving forward with good ideas.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin,
AA was actively starting to sell pretreat machine last month. No I have to re prase it. AA support NeoFamily with auto PT machine is only month old project.
Majority of NeoFamily have CYMK white package. What I try to say is guide line is exclude big portion of us. Is there any way we can do with one machine NeoFamily include? So they can be in networking? I will support with possibly I can. Such as lower CYMK set up. Some sort of term on PT machine. Network member discount. To who uses AA ink and PT only this is only way to meet your expectation of quality. I strongly believe almost all can print very well to meet customers expectation. If anyone thinks you are not good printer please contact me. Tigers will hold your hand to the best, no matter what. I will set aside budget and treat as project. This was one of my dream for longest time. Actually, I mentioned here in TSF once many years ago but I failed to follow up all the way. My apology to NeoFamily. Now Justin raise his hand, lets give him cheers!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Questions
1. By the city? Zip code?
2. AA can send emails to all NeoFamily if you write up.
3. You can beat all biggies such as CxxxPxxxx, Zaxxx, hxxxsy -- all. You will have much bigger org than anyone on earth if you put this together well. Pls pull it to max. I will push. More machines and more man power who cares for own success.
4. Fee involve? Ministration fee? I hope it is small
Cheers! One of Success key is argrasive once set the goal.
We will win no matter what. Pride of NeoFamily!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Justin,
> AA was actively starting to sell pretreat machine last month. No I have to re prase it. AA support NeoFamily with auto PT machine is only month old project.
> Majority of NeoFamily have CYMK white package. What I try to say is guide line is exclude big portion of us. Is there any way we can do with one machine NeoFamily include? So they can be in networking? I will support with possibly I can. Such as lower CYMK set up. Some sort of term on PT machine. Network member discount. To who uses AA ink and PT only this is only way to meet your expectation of quality. I strongly believe almost all can print very well to meet customers expectation. If anyone thinks you are not good printer please contact me. Tigers will hold your hand to the best, no matter what. I will set aside budget and treat as project. This was one of my dream for longest time. Actually, I mentioned here in TSF once many years ago but I failed to follow up all the way. My apology to NeoFamily. Now Justin raise his hand, lets give him cheers!


This network is designed to operate very much like the Kornit network (ContractDTG) that I helped create in this industry many years ago - the fundamental concept was solid, but the machines we chose didn't deliver on our expectations, at the time..... With the Neoflex printers, I have no doubt that this concept will explode very quickly.

We are going to be selecting "Authorized Fulfillment Centers" in the coming weeks, based on geographic location - our software is smart enough to automatically route incoming orders to the Fulfillment Center closest to the ultimate product destination.

Having been printing for so long, I know what it takes to process large orders of dark garments; the cost for manufacturing can be pretty steep, especially if you are printing your lights and darks on the same machine...... Although the pricing structure of this network is set higher than most "pure wholesale" printing companies, we will be taking care of more of the process variables while still offering far lower prices than most "pure retail" printing companies - we plan to be comfortably in the middle, but this does require that each Authorized Fulfillment Center is capable of controlling their overhead and hourly production rates to keep up and stay profitable..... I feel that the best way to do this is to be printing white shirts on one machine while the other is printing dark garments (ideally), which would provide the utmost strength to our network.

However, I understand the practical side and I am willing to hear the argument for well qualified print shops that may have less than the full setup we are asking for - in these cases, hopefully we can help justify the impending expansion!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Questions
> 1. By the city? Zip code?
> 2. AA can send emails to all NeoFamily if you write up.
> 3. You can beat all biggies such as CxxxPxxxx, Zaxxx, hxxxsy -- all. You will have much bigger org than anyone on earth if you put this together well. Pls pull it to max. I will push. More machines and more man power who cares for own success.
> ...


1. I am trying not to have too many print shops, too close to each other - we don't have clearly defined geographic boundaries at this point, but I want to try to keep them up to 100 miles apart.

2. Can you e-mail out the PDF document I sent you, previously? I think that covers most of the superficial details, to garner interest...

3. That's the plan! 

4. At this point there is no direct fee to become an Authorized Fulfillment Center, but the network will indeed be charging slightly more for the services than we will be paying out for the fulfillment; we will have an admin structure and physical "home base" to support, after all! People keep floating the idea of selling territories if and when we build up the business to show a steady flow of orders; some of them recommend a tighter, more "franchise-like" structure, but right now we are focused on building our core value as a power house network, then we'll see where we stand.....


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Justin, 

I sent you a PM last night.

Please keep me posted as you move forward with your plan. 

Very interested in your "Authorized Fulfillment Center" concept and I'd be very willing to invest in a second NeoFlex printer (dual cmyk) to maximize production speed and quality. Thank you and good luck!

JH


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

VTG said:


> Justin,
> 
> I sent you a PM last night.
> 
> ...


I got a chance to read it but I haven't caught up on my messages / e-mails yet - I will shoot you a message and if you included your e-mail address in the PM then I will also send over some more general information.

Being a newbie does not necessarily mean that you cannot be a master of the DTG process - for those of you who don't remember, Mandy Riley (from Vintage Tee) took second place in the 2011 DTG Battle Royale Print Competition, and I believe she had only owned her Neoflex printer for about two months! It just takes a willingness to learn and a dedication to detail, but if you are a pragmatic and determined person then you can be competing with the very best in a short period of time.


----------

